# This accessory may not be supported



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I get this message at least once a day. What does it mean?


----------



## Poverty Ant (Mar 4, 2020)

Time to change the uhh plug in thingy and maybe the converter as well. Not that expensive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I get this message at least once a day. What does it mean?
> 
> View attachment 464606


Spyware is having a Conflict.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s usually your Lightning-to-USB cord. This error message comes up with cheaper, failing third-party connectors sometimes.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It means Dismiss.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Time for an Android 📲👍


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It means the Bunny ranch is the other direction. :biggrin:


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's usually your Lightning-to-USB cord. This error message comes up with cheaper, failing third-party connectors sometimes.


Someone always ruins things with a relevant answer.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Time for an Android &#128242;&#128077;


Potentially cheaper than an official Apple replacement Lightning cord.

One thing that's seriously annoying about the Apple cords is that they work better than most third-party cords, but they cost more and physically wear out faster than many of the alternatives. My favorites are the woven or braided ones, but they perform worse and fail earlier than the Apple ones, while the Apple cords go yellow or fray more easily.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> Potentially cheaper than an official Apple replacement Lightning cord.
> 
> One thing that's seriously annoying about the Apple cords is that they work better than most third-party cords, but they cost more and physically wear out faster than many of the alternatives. My favorites are the woven or braided ones, but they perform worse and fail earlier than the Apple ones, while the Apple cords go yellow or fray more easily.


I buy mine at tjmaxx. Work longer and better than Apple cords.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Potentially cheaper than an official Apple replacement Lightning cord.
> 
> One thing that's seriously annoying about the Apple cords is that they work better than most third-party cords, but they cost more and physically wear out faster than many of the alternatives. My favorites are the woven or braided ones, but they perform worse and fail earlier than the Apple ones, while the Apple cords go yellow or fray more easily.


Mine hasn't worn out, but if you keep it clean and looking relatively new, once it wears out and doesn't work you can go in and just tell them it's faulty and they'll swap it out as long as it looks a year less.

might make you make an appointment (some pple and power trippin')

BUT

I never had to pay for a cord replacement.

and tbh, I have more cords then I need. Every time I get an iPhone upgrade I have another extra set. I give them to my dad and mom and sister.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Mine hasn't worn out, but if you keep it clean and looking relatively new, once it wears out and doesn't work you can go in and just tell them it's faulty and they'll swap it out as long as it looks a year less.
> 
> might make you make an appointment (some pple and power trippin')
> 
> ...


I buy lots of them because my 2 teenagers loose them or break them.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Time for an Android &#128242;&#128077;


&#129326;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> &#129326;


Glad we're on the same page. Yes throw up all over that nasty iPhone. 
&#129326;
&#128245;


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Time for an Android &#128242;&#128077;


Im thinking of going back to Apple already...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's usually your Lightning-to-USB cord. This error message comes up with cheaper, failing third-party connectors sometimes.


I got a 1 star from a very uptight pax straight off the plane from NYC.
His iPhone was 1% .
I offered my iPhone charger with a nice braided cable.

Of course Mr Uptight's iPhone threw up that message. He 1 stared me, and told me why.

I asked if his phone charged? Yes it did.

I hate some New Yorkers.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Im thinking of going back to Apple already...


Wait for 5G before you do.

Don't buy a 4G phone now.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> &#129326;


Lmao 


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Im thinking of going back to Apple already...


I have to say, I made a mistake going Android. Every android hater I've come across including this one tough German dude who had a voice like Arnold the terminator.... and he was such an iPhone hater but his mom overnighted pastries to me from Munich so we cool. Anyways, even he eventually caved to the dark side.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I got a 1 star from a very uptight pax straight off the plane from NYC.
> His iPhone was 1% .
> I offered my iPhone charger with a nice braided cable.
> 
> ...


What an a**
Entitled pos.
Love the bold tho.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I got a 1 star from a very uptight pax straight off the plane from NYC.
> His iPhone was 1% .
> I offered my iPhone charger with a nice braided cable.
> 
> ...


I don't plan on upgrading to 5g until AT&T offers it prepaid.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

What is android? Never had issue with my iPhones. I get new ones every 2 years with at& t. I give my old iPhone to my kids.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I don't plan on upgrading to 5g until AT&T offers it prepaid.


I like my pre paid plan. I'm hanging onto my phone until 5G phones under $250 are on the market. I'll hold out until a $50 or less unlimited plan is available.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Potentially cheaper than an official Apple replacement Lightning cord.
> 
> One thing that's seriously annoying about the Apple cords is that they work better than most third-party cords, but they cost more and physically wear out faster than many of the alternatives. My favorites are the woven or braided ones, but they perform worse and fail earlier than the Apple ones, while the Apple cords go yellow or fray more easily.


Right now charging my Galaxy S9 with a Apple laptop charger. Ghetto rigged with scotch tape so the exposed wires dont stick out. The wire is white with a hint of yellow.

So I'm experiencing some issues here myself. My daughter&#128105;‍&#128103;specializes in destroying wires. Takes after her mommy. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I like my pre paid plan. I'm hanging onto my phone until 5G phones under $250 are on the market. I'll hold out until a $50 or less unlimited plan is available.


Exactly, 2 years from now is gonna be the sweet spot. I'm not pay over $100 monthly for phone service.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Exactly, 2 years from now is gonna be the sweet spot. I'm not pay over $100 monthly for phone service.


Oh hell no.
There's a nice 5G phone from Taiwan for $250 out now.

By the time reasonable plans are priced better, phones will be cheaper.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What will 5G do for me?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

$250 cellphones.... You get what you pay for. My flagship phone has never stumbled something about having 12g of Ram and 256 gb of storage. I can run 10+ apps at the same time while streaming YouTube and running Lyft and Uber and never look back.... As for 5g I'll wait till the service is viable... Right now it's splotchy at best... Agreed it's fast as hell but not reliable yet.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> What will 5G do for me?


Faster internet, shorter battery life, coronavirus.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Kill us all in about 4 years. 
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5ec86d60199ea5002498445f


Coachman said:


> What will 5G do for me?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Coachman said:


> What will 5G do for me?


10x more bandwidth.
M-to-M communication
A whole new wireless experience.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What is android? Never had issue with my iPhones. I get new ones every 2 years with at& t. I give my old iPhone to my kids.


So you're spending a grand on iPhones every 2 years?

An equivalent Android would cost $250.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So you're spending a grand on iPhones every 2 years?
> 
> An equivalent Android would cost $250.


The iPhones that cost a grand perform the same as the Android phones that cost a grand, especially if you take cameras into account.

However, you can get perfectly fast and capable new iPhones that are supported for 3-6 years for $500.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The iPhones that cost a grand perform the same as the Android phones that cost a grand, especially if you take cameras into account.
> 
> However, you can get perfectly fast and capable new iPhones that are supported for 3-6 years for $500.


Oh goodie. I can pay Apple twice of what a decient Android costs.

Yes you can pay a lot more to Samsung, and other companies, but they aren't better phones unless you need all the features. No one does, it's just marketing.

A $50 LG will satisfy most users needs.
No need to show your flash with a phone that isn't any better than high end Androids for a quarter the price.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> A $50 LG will satisfy most users needs.
> No need to show your flash with a phone that isn't any better than high end Androids for a quarter the price.


Honestly, I don't know if I can debate this topic in good faith if you think a $50 phone is enough for most people. Most people don't have great needs, but a $50 phone is not likely to be supported over time, and will have lots of mediocre specs. I've had a low-end LG before and I hated it, so I speak from experience here. $50 phones can work for some people, but for many people they are disposable and can't last 2+ years.

Any disposable tech is bad, in my opinion, including iPhones that don't last 2 years. Most iPhones that are sold at 1-3 years go on to work well for their next owner, as was the case in the initial example, and their long software support isn't something most people care about, but it's incredibly valuable in a market that drops support for older products almost as soon as they come out.

I made an iPhone last 5+ years, which made it as cheap as almost any Android phone. I paid full price for it unlocked, but it was still affordable, as I didn't have to replace it.

People need different things out of phones. iPhones are more expensive than some Android phones and cheaper than some Android phones. These categories are way too big to make such generalizations about.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I got a free LG Tribune Empire phone with a new plan.

It works fine. I don't need anything it can't do.

iPhones are a fashion piece.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I got a free LG Tribune Empire phone with a new plan.
> 
> It works fine. I don't need anything it can't do.
> 
> iPhones are a fashion piece.


Some people want or need to take better photos. Some people prefer iOS. Some people need hardware and software support that lasts longer than two years (which not many phones get, but all iPhones happen to get).

You can prefer cheaper phones and so can many people, but having the right hardware and software in a device that lasts a long time and is supported and secure is very important. It's probably a niche interest but it exists.

You are completely wrong to write the iPhone (or any expensive Android phone) as mere fashion. Some people have legitimate uses for them.

Different tools for different jobs.

By the way, it is possible to get a refurb iPhone for under $200. I've done it and it works. I didn't get it for its fashion and I don't really care about iOS vs. Android.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Some people want or need to take better photos. Some people prefer iOS.
> 
> You can prefer cheaper phones and so can many people, but having the right hardware and software in a device that lasts a long time and is supported and secure is very important. It's probably a niche interest but it exists.
> 
> ...


What ever strokes your goat.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> What ever strokes your goat.


Exactly my point.

I'm not saying that you are wrong to like cheap phones - I've enjoyed them too and still refuse to spend more than $30-50 per month on a phone (including data and all other phone costs). How one arrives at that cost is not about style or even brand preference. Plenty of people overpay for their phones but that's up to them to figure out.

My current cost is $500 upfront (less than $15 per month over 3 years if I keep my phone that long) and $25 per month for data. It's possible to get a cheaper phone than that, but a $250 phone every two years (for example) is barely cheaper.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Exactly my point.
> 
> I'm not saying that you are wrong to like cheap phones - I've enjoyed them too and still refuse to spend more than $30-50 per month on a phone (including data and all other phone costs). How one arrives at that cost is not about style or even brand preference. Plenty of people overpay for their phones but that's up to them to figure out.
> 
> My current cost is $500 upfront (less than $15 per month over 3 years if I keep my phone that long) and $25 per month for data. It's possible to get a cheaper phone than that, but a $250 phone every two years (for example) is barely cheaper.


Official member of the cheapo club here. Typically use prepaid MVNOs. Currently paying $35 a month for unlimited talk and 5GB, which is more than enough for what I use. Usually don't pay over $50 for a phone, and wait for something half decent to come on sale, locked to whatever MVNO I'm using. I doubt people paying multiple times that are getting much more from their phones, but IDK &#129335;‍♂.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So you're spending a grand on iPhones every 2 years?
> 
> An equivalent Android would cost $250.


My S9phone cost more then a &#128169; iphone.

I _*sneak*_ my monthly installment payment into my phone expense report at work.

I'm naughty &#128586;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Official member of the cheapo club here. Typically use prepaid MVNOs. Currently paying $35 a month for unlimited phone and 10GB, which is more than enough for what I use. Usually don't pay over $50 for phones, and wait for something half decent to come on sale, locked to whatever MVNO I'm using. I doubt people paying multiple times that are getting much more from their phones, but IDK &#129335;‍♂.


I tend to agree. My prepaid cell bill has been between $25 and $35 per month for many years which is about as cheap as it gets for 5-8GB full service plans. My phone spend (paid upfront) has averaged around $16 per month if I paid over time (which I generally haven't). My last postpaid contract phone was in 2010. &#128558;

I have somewhat expensive taste in phones ($750 at most, 7 years ago), but I buy them infrequently. My main premiums are cameras, speed, and storage, since those have the most utility for my use, and guarantee not having an obsolete phone as soon.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I get this message at least once a day. What does it mean?
> 
> View attachment 464606


It means that your cord is failing, I never have this issue since I only use wireless charging with my iPhone, but if you insist on using cords get a good cord, official Apple cords are junk, I like anker cords, they seem to hold up for a while, look on amazon for them

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q614Z3C/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------

